# Bee Thinking very slow to ship



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

My order was placed 12/25/16 and as of 1/30/17 I have not been notified that my order has shipped. Payment for the order was made by PayPal on 12/25/16.

I exchanged e-mails with customer service, who while pleasant and quick responding, did nothing to resolve my concerns.

I was told by customer service of a 4 week lead time for orders - something I could not find anywhere on their website, and certainly nothing I knew about nor was informed about at the time of purchase.

I'm waiting for company initiated communication about my order. I am very unhappy with this company.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you for your order from *Bee Thinking! *We wanted to let you know that your order (#XXXXX) was shipped via UPS, UPS® Ground on 2/13/2017. You can track your package at any time using the link below.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Thank you for your order from *Bee Thinking! *We wanted to let you know that your order (#XXXXX) was shipped via UPS, UPS® Ground on 2/13/2017. You can track your package at any time using the link below.


Which hive did you purchase? I ordered deep langstroth in pine with windows. Like you, customer service was nice but didn't see any notification on their website regarding a delay.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Cedar Warre with windows.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Cedar Warre with windows.


Now in hindsight I probably should have gone with cedar also.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for your patience as we deal with an unprecedented number of orders and other complications that not only overwhelmed our customer service team, but manufacturing. A combination of design changes (new roof design), and a transition to clear vertical grain cedar material (this change is yet to be announced!) in lieu of our older select tight knot caused some major bottlenecks. To alleviate these issues, in the past couple weeks we've brought on more than 10 employees, and added a second shift to our manufacturing department. We're getting close to catching up, but it's taken us longer than expected to get ahead. Our CS team has been working round the clock to diligently reach out to any and everyone, but it is clear they missed some. Thanks again for patience, and do know that in addition to a better roof, you'll be getting a significantly higher grade material in your cedar Warre hive, than was advertised at the time you ordered!

Sincerely,
Matt


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Beethinking, I am very excited to use my new hive, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I did receive my order and was able to follow it via the tracking number as it made its way across the country.

I'm happy with the hive itself. There was nothing in the order providing assembly instructions and the PDFs on the company web sites were appropriate for (now) older product. I was able to figure it out. However, this was an expensive purchase and I am left with a sour taste in my mouth about the company. I had previously purchased a Top Bar Hive from them, and was very happy with that transaction; hence my willingness to stick with them despite poor communication and delays.

Beethinking/Matt - I'm glad you posted to the thread. I've tried to make my reporting fact driven.


----------

